# Hand hits with PFS



## lsangster (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello all,

I have recently gotten into slingshots. I have watched many of pfshooter's youtube videos and have made one of his original pfs and a forkless pfs. When shooting, I turn the pouch and manage not to hit the fork or frame but the pouch always hits the fingers of my frame holding hand on the rebound. After a few shots, this becomes quite painful. I am using flat bands on the orig pfs and small tubular bands on the forkless. I get rebound hand strikes with both. It is obvious I have a problem. What can I do to prevent these hand strikes??


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Bands may be too heavy for the ammo you are shooting and it will help if you give the frame a little flip on your release.....


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

AZ Stinger said:


> Bands may be too heavy for the ammo you are shooting and it will help if you give the frame a little flip on your release.....


What he said.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> AZ Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bands may be too heavy for the ammo you are shooting and it will help if you give the frame a little flip on your release.....
> ...


What the above guys said .


----------



## lsangster (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you AZ Stinger and JTslinger for your replies. I am shooting 3/8 steel and the theragold bands on the OPFS are short and may be excessive. The band on the forkless shooter is a small tubular continuous band (1/8") which is also short (6"/side). Would longer bands be of any benefit? I don't have a problem shooting conventional slingshots with longer bands. Perhaps I should just stick with the conventional. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Length may not be the issue, but the width. How wide are your TheraBand Gold strips? What size tube did you say you were using?


----------



## lsangster (Jun 30, 2016)

Flat bands are 7/8" tapered to 5/8" and the tubes are small dipped latex .125 ID x .187 OD x .031 thick.


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

If you twist the pouch too much and you ''overflip'' the slingshot, that can be the reason of these hand hits. Also too strong bands.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That cut of latex is a bit overpowered for 3/8" steel.

I use a 3/4" to 1/2" taper or a 5/8" straight cut personally.


----------



## lsangster (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks JT, I'll try the 5/8" bands.


----------

